# OT: whats your favorite music



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Iam only 21 I love all types of music , Jazz , Country , 80s mid 90s rap , rap music is horrible now no real stuff , list your favorite artists


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Rap Hip Hop 
jazz
Blues


I can't stand country, Christian music too, it sounds so 80's and stale.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Everybody Pokka !!!!! 

I guess that I love the Blues and Classic Rock, which includes the 80's now! Where does the time go? :no:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

90's rock (leaning more towards mid 90's), pre-2000 rap -- I really like almost any type of music, but those two are my favorites.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Rap fan or not... Here is a remix of the song "Fiesta" the beginning has Rasheed Wallace talking...

Http://hs.riverdale.k12.or.us/~robertk/fiesta.mp3

Save target as...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> Rap fan or not... Here is a remix of the song "Fiesta" the beginning has Rasheed Wallace talking...
> 
> Http://hs.riverdale.k12.or.us/~robertk/fiesta.mp3
> ...



'Sheed " Beastin' out there on the court"

Not since the 99-00 season lol.

*just type ***** instead, ok?*


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

My favorite type of music is live music. Little dive bars, upscale jazz clubs, The Met, or even great big music festivals like the one I'm going to in a couple weeks in SF in golden Gate Park called strictly bluegrass where I'll get to see Willy, Emmy Lou, and my personal fav of that style, Gillian Welch. Hip hop shows can be fun too. Not being the biggest or most violent guy around, my tip for enduring shows where the crowd might get out of hand is to bring earplugs so you can stand right next to speakers where others can't take the volume. I love seeing the energy of a great perfomance transfer over to the crowd, and then the people pump the musicians backup in return.

My tastes are pretty eclectic, it's just got to move me. Put me down for -all of the above- in styles of music.

STOMP


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

everything except trance, house , techno , country , and brit pop


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I haaate Pop. Britney Spears, it amazes me she's still around. Her voice is all naisely, stale beats... 

My favs:

Indigenous - New blues band, check 'em out!

The Pharcyde - Underrated, smooth beats.


Too many to list.

*please no masked cursing*


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Sublime
Jack Johnson
White Stripes
Red Hot Chili Peppers 
NERD


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Beck
The Flaming Lips
Modest Mouse
DJ Z-Trip
Coldplay
Nickel Creek
Radiohead
Wilco


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

Rap
Anything rap..now..past doesn't matter its all good.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't you all know by now what this soul brother is diggin'?

I would hope you do.

Keep it on the one.

I can't be Portland's only soul brother, can I?

I am Portland's Favorite Soul Brother afterall...

(Hmm... It's time to change my signature I guess, since the radio show is no more...)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh, and if you are lookin' for a list of artists I can dig, dig this:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=631673#post631673

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=585495#post585495

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48126&forumid=46

Small sample of the vast soul knowledge contained with in.


----------



## DirtMcMoses (Aug 25, 2003)

*My favorite song is....*

"Rasheed Wallace" by E-40

he raps about what a punk Rasheed is.


Best artist is Dirt McGirt aka Dirt McMoses, formerly known as Old Dirty *******


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blue Grass
jazz
1990-1998 alternative
blues
folk music
early rap
hip hop (some I love like tribe, some I just hate)
and random other sorts from every type, from the misfits to billy joel, from Greatful dead to beetoven.

My music likes I can not explain, just like my taste in women. Some say they have a type of women they are attracted to, but to me it just depends so much on the individual personality that no single body type or lifestyle is what I look for. Music is what I use on a daily basis to drift into one of my many worlds, and different types of music are keys to enter those worlds. 

PS, right now I am listining to a live yonder mountain string band recording from oregon 2002.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Jazz 
Sade 
Hiroshima 

RNB 
Stevie Wonder 
Michael Jackson - when he was black lol 

Country - kenny rogers through the years that song is so deep 


Rap - Nas


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Anything but post 1996 country.

BTW for anyone who is wondering POD is considered a Christian group, I was going to say Christian music, but then I remembered that tidbit.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

There are pieces I like in all musical genres I've come across.

My general *favourite* genres are:

Rock
Hard Rock
Punk
Indie Rock
Hip-Hop
Classical
Smooth Jazz

I also have a nostalgic enjoyment of '80s pop, since I associate that with childhood. I can't hear "I'm So Excited" by the Pointer Sisters without being taken back.

My favourite groups / artists at the moment are:

Radiohead
Violent Femmes
The Strokes
The White Stripes
Rage Against The Machine
Pachelbel
The Pixies
Blackmore's Night
Bobby Caldwell
Eminem
The Flaming Lips
Linkin Park
OK Go
Stevie Wonder
System Of A Down
The Transplants


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm an old fart when it comes to music - I'm not afraid to admit it.

I listen to Classical Music a lot when I'm working on something that requires a lot of thought.

I love 80's music. That's pretty typical - people tend to love the music that was popular when they were in HS/College.

I'm also a fan of vocalists from eras gone by - Nat King Cole, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sam Cooke, etc.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't believe that no one here put down Barry Manilow!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Has anyone here , hear of the blues band Indigenous? Their a Native American band from my homestate..South Dakota. They just signed to Jive....I highly recomend them for those blues fans out there.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I can't believe that no one here put down Barry Manilow!


God...

I remember I had an 8-TRACK of him live... It was one of the first ones I used for parts.

Either that, or I taped over it. One of the two.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm impressed Minstrel... some really good groups in that list, especially the Femmes.

Anyway, so many groups and genres that I dig, but my all-time favorite artist who doesn't seem to understand the concept of a genre is...

Beck

He's been rocking my world for over 10 years now...


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

These have been in my CD player the most over the past year...

Beck
Violent Femmes
Phish
Gillian Welch
Pain (ska-punk from Alabama)
Bobby Mcferrin_
Sublime
They Might Be Giants
Wilco
Royal Tenenbaums soundtrack
Less Than Jake


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Lot of beck fans out there. I thought I was the only one.

My top 5 and then some:

Radiohead
Grandaddy (great band if you like Wilco, Radiohead, Pavement, Flaming Lips)
White Stripes
Beck
Nirvana
Godspeed You Black Emperor
The Pixies
The No-No's (excellent Portland post-grunge band)
And the late great Johnny Cash

Is it just me, or are the White Stripes pretty much the best thing to come along in 10 years?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, just for fun, do you remember these Portland bands?

Nu Shooz
Quarterflash
Crazy 8's


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> OK, just for fun, do you remember these Portland bands?
> 
> Nu Shooz
> ...


Yeah, I actually liked nu shooz. Couple good songs anyway. Quarterflash sounded like every other pop band in the 80's. Didn't like them. 

Another good PDX band: Greg Sage's band the Wipers. Oh, they could have been HUGE. They sound like a dirtier version of Nirvana and Cobain was heavily influenced by their music. 

Pond is another good PDX band. Early 90's grunge.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I did the artwork for the first Cherry Poppin' Daddies CD... I must have seen them 100+ times while in college in Eugene

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

OK thumbing through my CDs, these recieved the most summer play

Ry Cooder 
Grateful Dead
Gregory Issiacs
Manu Chao
Yo La Tengo
Lucinda Williams
Cody Chesnutt
Curtis Mayfield
Alpha Blondie
Neptunes 
Uncle Tupelo
White Stripes
Howling Wolf
Gillian Welch
Lee Scratch Perry
Modest Mouse
DJ Shadow
Calexico
Ween
Built to Spill
Panjabi MC
Toots
Twinkle Bros.
Greg Brown
Neko Case

STOMP


----------



## badfish33 (Feb 27, 2003)

I listen to a couple of genres.

Metal: Iron Maiden, Ozzy Osbourne, Metallica(old stuff), Megadeth, Pantera, Judas Priest, Blind Guardian

Progressive Rock: Dream Theater, Fates Wrning, Shadow Gallery, Adagio, Rush

Power Metal: Helloween, Rhapsody, Angra, Stratovarius, Labyrinth, Sonata Arctica, Shaman, Yngwie Malmsteem

Classical Music

Reggae, ska, punk: Sublime, Bob Marley, Israel Vibration, Alpha Blondy, Long beach Dub Allstars, Reel Big Fish

Rap: Cypress Hill, Eminem(love his ability to rhyme)

Solo Guitarists: Eric Johnson, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Vinnie Moore


other: Dave Matthews Band, Los Fabulosos Cadillacs, Los Pericos, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Kansas, Deep Purple


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> Panjabi MC


Wow. Is this actually an Indian artist, or does he just take an Indian-sounding name like Dr. Bombay?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> Is it just me, or are the White Stripes pretty much the best thing to come along in 10 years?


It's funny, I heard the White Stripes and I thought, "This is the next great rock band!" (two-part band, but still) and then I heard The Strokes and I thought, "This is the next great rock band!"

Currently, I can listen to either band for hours without getting tired of it, though the White Stripes' library is much larger at the moment.



> *Originally posted by Blazer Ringbearer*
> I'm impressed Minstrel... some really good groups in that list, especially the Femmes.


The Violent Femmes, in my opinion, are one of the truly great American rock bands of all-time. And so uniquely American, an amazing blend of rock, blues, country and punk.



> Anyway, so many groups and genres that I dig, but my all-time favorite artist who doesn't seem to understand the concept of a genre is...
> 
> Beck


I like Beck a lot. I think "Odelay" is a masterpiece.

What do you think of "Sea Changes"? It seems like he's lost some of his funkiness and edge, for more "polished" ballads. Which is a shame, to me, because his inventiveness and edge were a huge part of his greatness.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow. Is this (panjabi MC) actually an Indian artist, or does he just take an Indian-sounding name like Dr. Bombay?


I don't know that much about him as an artist, just had a friend turn me onto him, but yes he's an Indian hip hop dude. Here's the webpage for more info...

http://www.panjabi-mc.com/

it's an interesting blend of middle eastern riffs and hip hop beats that I've ended up passing along a few copies of to interested friends too. JayZ is on the first song on my CD, so it's not that underground. I like it a lot, but it's probably not for everyone as it's got a lot of stuff going on.

STOMP


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know that much about him as an artist, just had a friend turn me onto him, but yes he's an Indian hip hop dude. Here's the webpage for more info...
> ...


That's fascinating. Thanks for the information.

I think I'll definitely check out his music.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> Anyway, so many groups and genres that I dig, but my all-time favorite artist who doesn't seem to understand the concept of a genre is...
> 
> ...


He's actually in the 'alt-country' genre, so now you know.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Sea Change...

First of all I like Sea Change a whole lot... it's a gorgeously sad album.

But yeah, I can see your concern. I was worried about the same thing when Mutations came out. I thought, hmmm... I really like this, but what happened to the silly stuff? Then came Midnight Vultures - as silly as they come.

I don't know if you know any of the story around Sea Change, but from everything that I've heard, those songs were all written in the short period of time after the end of a really long term relationship, something like 5-7 years. I think making that album is what he needed to do to get through that. I saw the Sea Change tour and he was just as out there as ever.

I also read that the follow up to Sea Change which will hopefully be coming out soon will be another wild one. It should be interesting to see what kind of sound he puts out since none of his albums really sound very similar...

Do any of you guys listen to his Indie releases like "One foot in the Grave" or "Stereopathic Soul Manure"? I really like those... Also some great b-sides to hunt down if you've never heard them are "Corvette Bummer", "Fume", "This is my Crew", "Little Drum Machine Boy" and "Steve Threw Up" to name a few...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> He's actually in the 'alt-country' genre, so now you know.


Says you! 

I suppose you could put a decent amount of his stuff in there, but what about the album Midnight Vultures? That album is pure soul...

Factoring that in, I guess you could just call him "alternative", which is the singularly most vague and meaningless genre that I have ever come across.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> 
> Says you!
> ...


it's alt-country. Look it up


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Nah, I'll take your word for it that someone gave it a name...

That doesn't mean that there is a world in which songs like "Debra", "Get Real Paid", "Sexx Laws", "Nicotine and Gravy", etc have any resemblance to country. A lot of his stuff has folk roots, but not those.

I suppose one could make the argument that they are alternatives to country music, which I would agree with, but a lot of things fall under that category.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Nah, I'll take your word for it that someone gave it a name...
> 
> That doesn't mean that there is a world in which songs like "Debra", "Get Real Paid", "Sexx Laws", "Nicotine and Gravy", etc have any resemblance to country. A lot of his stuff has folk roots, but not those.
> ...


considering he's made most of his impact with mutations and sea change, i'd go with the alt-country as his underlining genre, but he definately mixes up when he sings stuff like 'I wanna do you like that Zankou Chicken'.

Him and the Flaming Lips are my favorite two artists, making it doubly ironic that they toured together last year.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Fair enough, I know it sounds cheesy, but I guess I'm not a huge fan of classifying artists, especially if they're the type to experiment. 

I disagree that Mutations and Sea Change made the most impact, unless I am misunderstanding your meaning. Odelay seemed to turn the most people on, while first reactions to Mutations and Sea Change even from hardcore followers seemed to be huh?

Yeah, that was a really cool tour... did you catch them in Portland? I saw them in Cleveland. I thought it was really cool how he mixed up the old and new material, made for quite an emotional ride.

Cheers


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

Beatles first and foremost...

Then Brit-Pop: Bands like Stone Roses, Oasis, Ride, My Bloody Valentine, Supergrass, Blur, etc...

Then Electronica: DJ's like Digweed, Sasha, Adam Freeland, Adam Sanders...

Then I like idie rock: Bands like Superchunk, Pixies, Sonic Youth, Teenage fanclub, etc...

But I appreciate all forms of music... They sell because there is a variety of people and that is a very good thing.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow....I could write pages upon pages on this topic, but I'm tired so I won't. 

Nirvana
STP
Cake
Sublime
Staind
Linkin Park
Metallica (older stuff)
Ozzy
Everclear
Social Distortion
Chevelle (great frickin album)
White Stripes
Offspring
Weird Al
Reel Big Fish
Goldfinger
Good Charlotte
Tool
Clapton
Eminem
Grandmaster Flash
Evanescence
Green Day (again, older stuff)
Foo Fighters
Gravity Kills
Incubus
Live
Local H
NIN
Our Lady Peace
Pearl Jam
Radiohead
White Zombie / Rob Zombie
Santana
Tenacious D
Stabbing Westward
SOAD
Suicide Machines
Weezer

Whoops....that ended up being long :laugh:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>magnifier</b>!
> Beatles first and foremost...


I'm looking forward to the upcoming release of the "naked" Let It Be album. I guess Paul reworked it without all of Phil Spector's sappy strings that they complained about him slipping in without their approval. It will be just bare bones acoustic versions of all those classics. 

STOMP


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> It's funny, I heard the White Stripes and I thought, "This is the next great rock band!" (two-part band, but still) and then I heard The Strokes and I thought, "This is the next great rock band!"
> ...


I love the White Stripes. Got to see them live twice this summer. So awesome live, especially in outdoor venues at night. :yes:


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the upcoming release of the "naked" Let It Be album. I guess Paul reworked it without all of Phil Spector's sappy strings that they complained about him slipping in without their approval. It will be just bare bones acoustic versions of all those classics.
> ...


I can't wait! Those strings got pretty anoying... My favorite song is "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" I swear I can play that song over and over again. I also love "Dear Prudence" the ending of that song just moves me.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's a photo of the stage from the Millpond Music Festival in Bishop CA that I went to last weekend... a decent venue like this does enhance the musical experience  

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Interesting to see the lists of music...

I'm a fan of alt.country (and that's the snotty, ultra-cool way to punctuate it)... especially Uncle Tupelo, Son Volt (and Jay Farrar's solo stuff), Wilco, Lucinda Williams, Beth Orton, Neko Case, Steve Earle and the Jayhawks...

But I'm also a fan of any music played with skill and passion... anything from Public Enemy and Funkadelic to Fela and Bob Marley to the Grateful Dead and Phish to John Coltrane and Charlie Hunter, or Beethoven. 

I'm not really much of a rap/hip-hop fan, though I think it's because so much of it is _bad_. I'd be interested in anything anyone can suggest that'd steer me in the direction of rap that could change my view. 

I'm with STOMP (I believe that's who wrote it) - live music rules. I wish I got more of a chance to see it...


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

try the album mos def and talib kweli are blackstar

you can still be a snob about hating rap even if you like this album.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> 
> I love the White Stripes. Got to see them live twice this summer. So awesome live, especially in outdoor venues at night. :yes:


Nice. I saw them once live this summer, at the Greek Theater in Berkeley.

Awesome show, and a great venue. A beautiful open-air amphitheatre at night.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Great thread. Some of you have what I would consider great taste. I have my music broken down into tiers. I'll spare you the list...lol. But I will give you my top tier list of bands:

Queensryche
Pink Floyd
Pearl Jam
Sublime
Floater (PDX band)
AFI
Rage Against the Machine
Queens of the Stone Age
TooL
A Perfect Circle (their new album is epic)
Radiohead

I saw some discussion regarding PDX bands. There are a ton that I follow:

Floater
Mel
Assisted Living
The New Black
My Regrets
Daliah

PDX has some great music to offer.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> try the album mos def and talib kweli are blackstar
> 
> you can still be a snob about hating rap even if you like this album.


Cool, thanks. Would you agree with the following review...

Blackstar review


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Jazz primarily 50's era
R&B from the 70's
Classic Rock

Oh yeah, and I'm a huge Prince fan.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> try the album mos def and talib kweli are blackstar
> 
> you can still be a snob about hating rap even if you like this album.


:buddies: yeah that ones a classic, comes on at about 45% of parties I go to...

At the moment Ive been playing these 10 albums, this should get you into what I like.

Sly and the Family Stone - Theres a riot going on
Salmonella Dub - Killervision
Mudhoney - March to Fuzz
Plump Dj's - A plump night out
Latyrx - the album
Janes Addiction - Ritual de la Habitual
Fishbone - Chim Chim's baddass revenge
Jehst - Return of the Drifter
Slayer - Undisputed attitude
Lofidelity allstars - How to operate with a blown mind.

From Punk, to Metal, to Funk to Dancehall to bagpipes.... Generally I dig it...

Oh and to wage in on the Beck Debate, he is without genre. He is so adept at so many styles of music why limit him to a single pigeonhole? He and Dj Spooky are true artists without limits.
peace


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice. I saw them once live this summer, at the Greek Theater in Berkeley.
> ...


Schaweet! Yeah. I saw them at the Coachella Music Festival, just outside of Palm Springs. It was amazing...hot desert day, but they were performing at night...a cool breeze, outdoor venue. I was standing next to Jose maran, who's a totally hot model. Unfortunately, I was just standing next to her.  

After them, the Chilli Peppers played at midnight...which rocked so hard because I was right on the stage, well..maybe 20 feet. In fact, they filmed their new video for The Zehpyr Song that night.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Do any of you guys listen to his Indie releases like "One foot in the Grave"


That and Sea Change are my favorites from him... I love the sad and weird stuff... and Debra.

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

word... 

debra weighs heavily in my rotation of shower songs, probably because i can't sing it...

have any of you guys ever heard the recording of beck doing a version of debra at a very small venue long before midnight vultures? it's really hilarious, he prefaces the song by asking the crowd...

"you guys wanna hear some beatbox, or do you wanna hear some slow jams? i dunno, maybe that's not a fair question to ask... maybe different terms... do you wanna see some mouth activity or do you wanna see some soul?"

classic


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I listen to music from the late 50's to early 70's. My favorite is Soul music, especially Motown. After high school, my mom took me to the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame in Cleveland and the old Motown Studio in Detroit. I loved the Motown Studio, it felt incredible for me to be in the place where all of that great music was recorded.

By the way, I think there was an earlier thread here on a similar topic. Would someone who can search please find it for me? It took me long enough to find this one.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> By the way, I think there was an earlier thread here on a similar topic. Would someone who can search please find it for me? It took me long enough to find this one.


Never mind, I found it myself.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

50 Cent
Eminem
Metallica

Mostly Rap but i like Metallica a lot.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Too many to list, but here's a start:

Bach
Beethoven
Vivaldi
Tchaikovski
The Beatles
The Doors
Led Zeppelin
Jimi Hendrix
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Rush
Boston
Eagles
AC/DC
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
KISS
Queensryche
Metallica
Pink Floyd
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Great White
Blue Murder
Def Leppard
Jewel
Sarah Mclachlan
Dixie Chicks
Blu Cantrell
Missy Elliot
Eminem
Brian Setzer Orchestra
Evanescence
Linkin Park
Saliva
Alice In Chains
Godsmack
Pearl Jam
Stone Temple Pilots
Puddle of Mudd
Meat Loaf
Simon & Garfunkel
John Denver
Gordon Lightfoot
Peter, Paul, & Mary

PBF


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A *small* list of stuff I played on the radio...

The O'Jays
Parliament/Funkadellic
The Temptations
The Spinners
Curtis Mayfield
Stevie Wonder
Marvin Gaye
Rose Royce
Earth Wind & Fire
Syreeta
Aretha Franklin
Raydio
Ray Parker Jr.
Mandrill
Isaac Hayes
Average White Band
Sly & the Family Stone
Graham Central Station
Brick
Deniece Williams
Leroy Hutson
Maze (featuring Frankie Beverly)
Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes
Gladys Knight & the Pips
Kool & the Gang (pre-1977)
The Isley Brothers (when they were the Isley Brothers, I wouldn't touch that new crap with anything)
Barry White
Bootsy Collins
Billy Preston
Al Jarreau
MFSB
Rick James
Bobby ("Blue") Bland
Jr. Walker (Junior Walker)
James Brown
The Commodores
The Ohio Players
LTD
Jackie Wilson
Switch
Rufus Thomas
Bill Withers
Sam & Dave
Johnnie Taylor
Major Lance
Jimmy Castor/Jimmy Castor Bunch
The Meters
Tower Of Power



...and that's just the beginning. My record collection would probably put most to shame. I have over 1100+ albums, and a bunch of other stuff on various formats (Reel to Reel tapes, 8-TRACKS, cassette, CDs, etc...)

I think TB#1 probably knows more about music then most of us do though.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I like alittle old school rap but I'm mostly into classic rock and new rock. Pearl Jam, Zeppelin, Live, Cream, Tool, Linken Park to name a few.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Britney Spears



:biggrin:

uke:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

80's metal background. currently hooked on lacuna coil.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Britney Spears
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bill mahar referring to britney:

"is it possible to unmasturbate to someone?"


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

How about that new J-Lo album? Anyone like that sh!t:cheers:?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey i never got to reply to this thread.
So why not.These are all things I would consider to be my favorite, not a comprehensive list by any means.
*
Hip Hop/Rap
*Aesop Rock (I can't stress this enough)
Busdriver
doseone
Rob Sonic
Immortal Technique
Atmosphere
mc chris

*Rock *
Floater 
Tool 
A Perfect Circle 
System Of A Down
Primus (and various other works by Les Claypool)
Modest Mouse
Tony Smiley (local)
Umphrey's Mcgee
Days Of The New

*Classic Rock
*Pink Floyd (and Water's solo and Syd Barret's solo)
Black Sabbath (and No More Tears and Ozzmosis from Ozzy's solo)
Jethro Tull
Beatles (and Lennon's solo and Ram)
Supertramp
*
Other Types of Rock, However The Hell You Choose To Classify Them
*Violent Femmes (folk punk)
Sublime (rap-rock-blues-reggae-punk-soul-dub)
Sting (pre Mercury Falling, some occasional Police songs)
Godspeed You! Black Emperor (epic soaring extended prog rock instrumental)
Damian Rice (sad ******* rock)
King Crimson (Belew)
Adrien Belew (adult contemporary)
Tenacious D (hilarious)
Richard Thompson (Scottish folk rock)
Gogol Bordello (gypsy punk)

*Techno/electronica/IDM/beep boop music/whatever
*Plaid (ohgod I love plaid)
Aphex Twin (primarily SAW 1 & 2 and Richard D James)
Boards of Canada
cLOUDDEAD
Katamari Damacy and We <3 Katamari Original Soundtracks

*Girly Music*
Rasputina (woe begotten tales of a historical nature set to two cellos)
Melora Creager (the solo album of Rasputina's lead singer)
CocoRosie (trip-hop)
Camera Obscura (pop rock)

*Getting Drunk The Occasional Tuesday Night At The Dublin Pub and Listening To Irish Music*
Darby O'Gill


I know I'm missing some.

tldr, am i rite?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I listen to a lot of Christian Rock... but other pop/rock/alternative too.

Recent ITunes Purchases:
Bad Day - Daniel Powter
Come to Jesus – Mindy Smith
Breath – Anna Nalick
100 Years – Five for Fighting
Won’t Back Down – Mat Kearney
Going Under – Evanescence
Sea of faces – Kutless
I Dare You to Move - Switchfoot


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

DariusMiles23 said:


> 50 Cent
> Eminem
> Metallica
> 
> Mostly Rap but i like Metallica a lot.


I like a few songs by Metallica. I never noticed this till a budddy of mine brought it up to me but does anyone else notice how James Hetfield<~(lead singer) does the same sound after every verse? It gets kind of annoying.:cheers:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Miles Davis-Rage Against the Machine-Bob Marley-Tupac-Ray Charles...........not enough space to type it all out!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Miles Davis-Rage Against the Machine-Bob Marley-Tupac-Ray Charles...........not enough space to type it all out!


Jack Johnson is really good to Does anyone still listion to "Can I Get A Headband and Bust A Bucket":cheers:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Porcupine Tree is my favorite band currently putting out new music.

"Fear of a Blank Planet" is just amazing. It really drives home the statement it sets out to make in a very chilling way. My pick for album of 2007.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Nightfly said:


> Porcupine Tree is my favorite band currently putting out new music.
> 
> "Fear of a Blank Planet" is just amazing. It really drives home the statement it sets out to make in a very chilling way. My pick for album of 2007.


I like the title of that album! I wonder if they are Public Enemy fans?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

1. Late '80s - '90s hard rock / heavy metal (not "butt-rock", but the *real* hard rock / metal like Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Metallica, Queensryche, Ozzy, Dio, Skid Row - Slave to the Grind was a MASTERPIECE!, WASP, Rush, Alice In Chains, Blue Murder, Faith No More, Guns 'N' Roses, Stone Temple Pilots, Testament, Pearl Jam, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Tesla, etc. Interestingly, never really cared much for AC/DC beyond "Back In Black" - a TOTAL masterpiece.)

2. Current "alternative" hard rock / metal (EVANESCENCE, Nickelback, Godsmack, Puddle of Mudd, Daughtry - another MASTERPIECE album, Linkin Park, Live, Saliva, Seether, Tantric, 3 Doors Down, etc.)

3. Movie soundtracks (Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Pirates of the Caribbean, Chronicles of Narnia, Harry Potter, Pan's Labyrinth, etc.)

4. Classic rock (Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Doors, Steppenwolf, Beatles... for some reason, never really latched onto the Rolling Stones)

Those are the things that pretty much dominate my playlists right now. Lots of anger there. But also a LOT of well-orchestrated sonic production work.

PBF


----------

